# Help with measurements



## HildaFayat (May 22, 2011)

I'm currently studying for interior decoration. I have a final exam project and I live in a mobile home and not a house that has enough space. I have family that sent me photos of their living room, but they don't know the measurements between the television and the lamp table and approximately how much feet the wall measures. I can't fly to Chicago to visit my family so I'm asking the online community if you know the measurements or can give me an estimate at least. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The side tables should be about 24" square----get a scale ruler and use that as a number to figure placement.---Mike---


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 22, 2011)

Could you ask them to let you know what size the TV is?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you serious that you cannot pick up the phone and ask them to put a tape measure, ruler, yard stick or even an 11" piece of paper up against that TV, and tell you how wide and tall it is?

And while you're at it, ask them to send you some photos you can actually see. :huh:


----------

